# Just lost our puppy girl



## NorthernVizsla (Jan 4, 2015)

I just wanted to post and ask if anyone has heard this before. 

Yesterday our 4 month old girl Meg had to be put to sleep during surgery. We are distraught, she was a healthy young pup. 
It started on Monday morning, she had got up as normal and then came in from the toilet and was sick on the carpet, before she had even had breakfast. It was food from the day before mixed with a little grass but nothing looked out of the ordinary. The rest of Monday she was fine, we did 3 smaller walks and she was bouncy and happy. She ate some food around 5.30pm and then settled for the night as usual. On Tuesday morning when came down she had been sick in her crate, but it was a very small amount and was food/grass again, i presumed she had eaten something on our long walk back on Sunday and it was coming out of her system. She drank some water on Tuesday but didn't eat, i wasn't too concerned as she didn't have a huge appetite anyway so even two meals a day was push sometimes. 
The rest of Tuesday she was ok, quiet, but no more sick or loose bowels, she moved round , slowly but wasn't passed out she just slept a little more than usual. She was a very vocal viz and she did not whine or yelp or make any noise if she was moved during this time. 
She had no swelling and her gums were a nice pink colour. On Wednesday morning we got up expecting her to be back to normal but she looked incredibly sad in the crate, also she had a very strange inflamed nose which must have come up in the night. I called the vet and took her down early morning, he felt her stomach etc and there was no swelling, he thought there may be a blockage from something small she had swallowed. 
He put her on a drip, antibiotics etc and planned to x-ray and ultrasound. I received a call in the afternoon to say he had done both and there was an unusual area on the scan around her bowels and that she was being prepped for surgery immediately as he thought there was a blockage in her intestines. 
I then had a call from the other vet assisting to say they had opened up and he intestines were 'oozing' she had not seen anything like that for many years. They were planning to try and remove what they could which would give her a good chance. However less than 15 minutes later she called again to say that they would have to remove at least 30cm of bowel and obviously it was not best to carry on and put Meg through that given she may not recover and pass away in pain later on. 
The assisting vet said that the bowel looked unhealthy and that as they were operating things were changing and deteriorating before their eyes. 
She passed away at 5pm, less than an hour of surgery starting. I had to tell my 3 children that our Meg was not coming home and i could not tell them why. 
I have been in today and the vet said that until the results come back from pathology he can only conclude that she had a spontaneous clot and this had cut the blood supply off rapidly. The only way of possibly saving her would have been performing surgery Monday morning, although there was no evidence that anything this serious was going on. 

I will not be at peace until i know what has happened. I am so beside myself that we did not get to say goodbye, we presumed , as did the vet we would be picking her up this morning. 

Anyway i just needed to put it out there. I don't think we will ever have an answer we will be happy with. 

She will be cremated and we will scatter her in some beautiful woods near where we live. 

I feel like this is so unfair, she had only just begun her life and we have lost our much loved snuggly girl.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hope you find what caused this.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. :'( And please if you need to talk or vent or whatever remember this community will be here for you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your family's loss.
Losing a puppy leaves so many hopes, and dreams unfulfilled, and makes my heart go out to you.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

So sorry to hear this NorthernVizsla. I hope you find some results that can give you closure


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

So very sorry for the loss of your sweet Meg. :'( Such a terribly sad situation. I would have done the same as you with those symptoms. I hope that you are able to get some answers to help you and your family get some closure.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

NorthernVizsla, please accept my sincere condolences on the loss of your sweet Meg. It's a terrible tragedy to lose her so young, and my heart aches for you. :'(


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

My thoughts are with you, NorthernVizsla. RIP angel girl Meg!


----------



## shongalola (Jan 17, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. This is so sad. I hope you find the answers you need.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

You and your family have my deepest sympathies. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry for your family's loss.

I hope the book and the post by a vet below helps ease the pain.


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/08/dogs-purpose.html

_"*A Dog’s Purpose* - A Novel for Humans - tells the story of a dog who finds himself reincarnated and decides there must be a reason, a purpose he must fulfill, and until he does so, he’ll continue to be reborn."_

Found posted by Kay Ingle on VizslaWalk:

"Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Ron, his wife Lisa, and their little boy Shane, were all very attached to Belker, and they were hoping for a miracle.

I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn't do anything for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.

As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for six-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt as though Shane might learn something from the experience.


The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker’s family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on.

Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away.

The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker's Death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, ''I know why.''


Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation.

It has changed the way I try and live.

He said,

''People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life -- like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?'' 

The Six-year-old continued,

''Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long.''






Live simply.

Love generously.

Care deeply.

Speak kindly.

Remember, if a dog was the teacher you would learn things like:

When loved ones come home, always run to greet them.

Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joyride.

Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure Ecstasy.

Take naps.

Stretch before rising.

Run, romp, and play daily.

Thrive on attention and let people touch you.

Avoid biting when a simple growl will do.

On warm days, stop to lie on your back on the grass.

On hot days, drink lots of water and lie under a shady tree.

When you're happy, dance around and wag your entire body.

Delight in the simple joy of a long walk.


Be loyal.

Never pretend to be something you're not.

If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it.

When someone is having a bad day, be silent, sit close by, and nuzzle them gently.

ENJOY EVERY MOMENT OF EVERY DAY!


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

I am so sorry for little Meg,and I wish I could say something that helped you and your family feel better...but I know that living through this sadness takes time!

Please receive my warm thoughts

Miru


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That is heartbreaking. I hope the pathology is able to give you an answer.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I am so so sad for you and your family. It's so tragic. 

My heart goes out to you all.

Take Care xxx


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

We are so sorry for your loss, Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family as you move through this time.


----------



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Reading your story made me tear up. I would have reacted the exact same way. I hope that you can have some closure soon :-[


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

How heartbreaking! My deepest condolences to you & your family. Such a tragic loss.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

I am so so so sorry for you loss. We know how loosing such a young pup feels like, and I do not wish that on anyone. Just hold on to all your fond memories. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## NorthernVizsla (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you to everyone for your lovely comments.

We are still in shock, today i picked up Meg's ashes from the Vets, i could not stop my tears, i feel so sad for her. 

This weekend we are hoping to scatter her into the river near where we live. 

We are still awaiting results from pathology. I will update here when we get them. I have trawled through pages on the net and have come up with nothing that sounds like what the vet had found. Indeed it may have been a random clot, such an unfortunate and short end to her life. 

Anyway, once again thank you for the messages x


----------

